

Ask HN: Looking for interested open source developers (Ajax IM) - endtwist

Hey there, everyone. I'm the owner of the open source project, Ajax IM (www.ajaxim.com), in addition to vistrac and everything else I have going on.<p>Unfortunately, I haven't had time to work on Ajax IM lately but I am determined not to let the project wither away into obscurity and uselessness. Thus, I thought I would put out a call here at HN to see if there are any interested developers and designers with some free time on hand to help move the project forward. I will continue to manage/direct the project, but most of the code would be from you, the contributor(s).<p>You don't need to be a frontend, Javascript, or PHP developer, as I have plans for the project that could certainly use Python, Ruby, or any other languages, and designers are also readily welcome. What you absolutely do need, however, is some strong experience in whatever language(s)/parts of the project with which you would like to work.<p>Understandably, this is a tall order, but I know there are some great designers and developers here and would love to have some of you assembled as a team to make Ajax IM much better.<p>If you're interested, you can find my email in my profile, or leave a comment as I'll be watching this post closely.<p>(Footnote: Right now, the script has a very awkward "modified BSD" license that I implemented a couple years ago, but I would like to change it to a standard BSD to MIT license for future versions, so please don't judge the project by the unfortunate current choice of license. As well, all code will be moved to a proper repository.)
======
endtwist
Clickable links:

Ajax IM website: <http://www.ajaxim.com>

Ajax IM demo: <http://www.ajaxim.net>

